# Skeeter today



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Heading for skeeter around 7 am and have room for 1 going to jig first. Anyone wants to come out shoot me a text and ill swing back in and pick ya up. 330 577 6016


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

leadcorebean said:


> Heading for skeeter around 7 am and have room for 1 going to jig first. Anyone wants to come out shoot me a text and ill swing back in and pick ya up. 330 577 6016


Ahhh wish I could tag along, unfortunately have to work until noon


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

leadcorebean said:


> Heading for skeeter around 7 am and have room for 1 going to jig first. Anyone wants to come out shoot me a text and ill swing back in and pick ya up. 330 577 6016


Ahhh wish I could tag along, unfortunately have to work until noon


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

We will be out till 3 or 4 if you want to come at noon im fine with that . 3 in the box so far


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry crappie just picked up a guy .


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

thank you anyway, maybe next time!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Ill be out there plenty before the tourney season starts ! Ended up with 12 and 1 big flathead. 1 fish on a vibe and the rest on a troll bite 1.9-2.1mph 97-122 back on core with no 5 flickers shads and flicker minnows


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

leadcorebean said:


> Ill be out there plenty before the tourney season starts ! Ended up with 12 and 1 big flathead. 1 fish on a vibe and the rest on a troll bite 1.9-2.1mph 97-122 back on core with no 5 flickers shads and flicker minnows


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if that offer comes up again I<D like give it a try, willing to pitch in what ever it takes. I,M 69 ,but still get around pretty good.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

lead where you on the south end


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

No problem bounty just cant tell my secret spots  yes i was on the southend..blue 621


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

had a guy trolling on the north end say white belly raps where doing the best. just wondering if you noticed the same


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

leadcorebean said:


> No problem bounty just cant tell my secret spots  yes i was on the southend..blue 621


I think I may have talked to you this morning at the ramp i was in a 17 ft bass tracker


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

We managed 2 jigging the south end from 11:00 - 4:00.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

leadcorebean said:


> Ill be out there plenty before the tourney season starts ! Ended up with 12 and 1 big flathead. 1 fish on a vibe and the rest on a troll bite 1.9-2.1mph 97-122 back on core with no 5 flickers shads and flicker minnows


What kind of depth were you targeting?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Those numbers would put him 3-4 colors one color=5ft if I remember right


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats kinda what I wqs thinking but then again dont know what lbs he is using. I would think the 12-16 ft range.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a thermocline about 2 ft from the bottom so that was kinda the area i was looking for depending on what depth i was in. Yea the whites were better on some colors but the top still did have a good meaning also . I ran a few of the uv raps and nothing so went back to the flickers. How did you end up wally ?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Stupid question but how do you find the thermocline


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Its just on the sensitivity settings of the electronics and also needs to be enough change in water temp to actually read it.. what that change is im not sure it could be 1-2 degrees but enough to pick up the change.


----------



## fishing-with-Jerry (Oct 31, 2013)

Wish I would have been on here before I went out yesterday. I have 12ft aluminium, and the pull rope broke after the 3rd of 4th pull at the launch. So I was rowing and drifting. Had to save the battery only trolled on the way back to the launch. Still had a good day, just enough wind to drift and not to much for rowing. And managed one eye jig and minnow.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

leadcorebean said:


> I had a thermocline about 2 ft from the bottom so that was kinda the area i was looking for depending on what depth i was in. Yea the whites were better on some colors but the top still did have a good meaning also . I ran a few of the uv raps and nothing so went back to the flickers. How did you end up wally ?


Leadcorebean didn't do no good motor took a crap on us so we was limited on where we could go and hit the island tossed jig motor fixed now hoping to hit it again this week


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Stupid question but how do you find the thermocline


If you turn the sensitivity way up on your unit you will be able to see the thermocline.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Headed over to do some pan fishing in the morning. Probably be in the stump field. Only have two bags of fish left.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

crestliner TS said:


> If you turn the sensitivity way up on your unit you will be able to see the thermocline.
> View attachment 205757


gotcha thanks


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

My dad and I will be on Mosquito tomorrow. Hopefully we land some eyes. Taking leadcore and jigs too. Will try some jig n raps as well. Any tips appreciated and if you feel like it PM me for any advice too. Thanks

Kayak


----------



## hiramgrad97 (Jan 31, 2013)

If you have an offer to go out again leadcorebean I'd like to be considered. Thanks!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Didn't get over there. Wind kicked up pretty good around noon so i headed to Shenango instead. Caught around 20 but only 8 keepers. Dadgum wind needs to take a break.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Didn't get over there. Wind kicked up pretty good around noon so i headed to Shenango instead. Caught around 20 but only 8 keepers. Dadgum wind needs to take a break.


Only fished North side yesterday with wind with my dad. We caught a 20" cat, and one 10" crappie. Didn't even attempt to go under the causeway to South side with our 16' flat bottom panfish boat.

Heard reports of eyes ranging from 14" to 24" from the guys helping land the boats at the marina. Thanks for all the tips everyone.


----------

